# Rallycross your B13?



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone here run their B13's in any local rallycross competition? If you have any rallycross events near you let us know. I'd like to see how popular it is in the US.

For those in the northeast, there is a rare opportunity in upstate NY, near Saratoga coming up September 10th. Check it out *HERE*.


----------



## ccj_drivinaround (Sep 12, 2003)

yep, we're doing it out here in the rocky mountain region. Two of us drive my B-13 SE-R at as many rally-X as we can here. It would be nice to get prepped for some more serious rally events, however cost & time is always an issue.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I hear you. I stick with rallycross because its affordable. 

What organization puts on the rallycrosses in your region? How would you rate the courses you run on? 

I have found that courses vary accoording to who sets them up. Some are really slow boring first and second gear stuff with ridiculously narrow gates. But with other organizers we'll get a nice flowing course with wider gates. And I've gotten into third gear and could carry some speed through the corners. These are what I enjoy. 

This isn't to scale, the course was much larger than what it looks like here, but we ran on a course like this recently in Monticello, NY. It was excellent.


----------



## ccj_drivinaround (Sep 12, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> I hear you. I stick with rallycross because its affordable.
> 
> What organization puts on the rallycrosses in your region? How would you rate the courses you run on?
> 
> ...


The rocky mountain region is fortunate to have excellent and dedicated staff to hosting great rally-x events. In the winter they are snow & ice races, and in the summer they are held in a variety of locations. This weekend is the first night rallycross...unfortunately I can't go. It is sponsored by the SCCA here. The courses have always been really fun and average maybe 90-100 seconds in length. The format includes 3 runs clockwise, and three counterclockwise....all 6 times are added up for the final score. Safety is the primary concern, and so finish-box penalty cones are worth 30 seconds. The events I"ve attended have had plenty of ruts, mud, silt, sand, and minor elevation changes. They are always technical, so I'm not getting into 3rd gear. But as you know, the SE-R is pretty fast in 2nd. The classes are open, G5, G2, PGT, and Production....and so lend themselves to other amateur and pro-rally events. I wish I could do more events, but I have classes on Saturdays...and so it unfortunately severely limits my driving opportunities. The courses are pretty nice, and the crowd there is unpretentious and a lot of fun to race with.


----------



## Vector (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep.










My car has also run as course opening for the Shooting Star Rally in northern MN, and will see more rally duty as time goes on.

At that event there were three B13s, my SE-R, another black SE-R, and a white NX2K.

Image Gallery

I'll have to get a newer pic of my car. It's now lifted (to clear rocks on stages), has a bank of rally lights across the front, a silly-looking 1/2 wave 2M antenna for rally communications, and is slowly becoming red instead of black.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Vector said:


> My car has also run as course opening for the Shooting Star Rally in northern MN, and will see more rally duty as time goes on.
> 
> At that event there were three B13s, my SE-R, another black SE-R, and a white NX2K.
> 
> I'll have to get a newer pic of my car. It's now lifted (to clear rocks on stages), has a bank of rally lights across the front, a silly-looking 1/2 wave 2M antenna for rally communications, and is slowly becoming red instead of black.


 Great to hear that the B13's are well represented in the MN rallycross scene. 

How did you go about raising the ride height on your SE-R? 

I'd love to see some updated pics. :thumbup:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Vector said:


> I'll have to get a newer pic of my car. It's now lifted (to clear rocks on stages), has a bank of rally lights across the front, a silly-looking 1/2 wave 2M antenna for rally communications, and is slowly becoming red instead of black.


What the state of affairs for this SE-R nowadays? Still opening rallies with it Vector? 

Would love to hear an update and maybe a pic or two!

Mike


----------



## Vector (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL. Just ran across the thread notification from that last post in March.

Anyhow, the car above is no more, it went off to the crusher this summer.

The engine, transmission, and a lot of other parts are in my garage and shed, however. The car was just too rusty to develop much.

What I did instead was buy a '91 that had lived most of it's life in Texas. It's got zero rust, but some front end damage I'm in the process of repairing.

I've also bent, cut and notched an FIA-compliant roll cage, which is tacked in place waiting for final welding. Have a full set of Hotbits inverted, double-adjustable, remote reservoir, coilover rally struts. Sparco Evo seats, G-Force 6-point harnesses, Hella HID lights, Terratrip rally odometer, Peltor rally intercom, etc, etc. Hope to run a couple of rallycrosses to shake it down, but it's real debut will be at Rally Minnesota in May 2011.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Vector said:


> LOL. Just ran across the thread notification from that last post in March.
> 
> ..... Hope to run a couple of rallycrosses to shake it down, but it's real debut will be at Rally Minnesota in May 2011.


Hey thanks for the update Vector. Your new ride sounds very promising. Keep this thread updated with your build details and pics are always much welcomed! 

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm signed up to run at the New England Region SCCA Regional Rallycross event at Stafford Speedway on January 15th. As I won't salt up my pickup and trailer, I've decided to transfer plates from my truck to my '91 B13 rallycrosser and drive it to and from the event. It'll be a little noisey with no interior and no sound deadener..... and no sound system either! Now I've got to fix my popout trans too, because driving long distances in 4th gear is no fun. I'll be bringing my unstudded Winterforce tires and a set of studded Hakkapelliittas 2's as well. 

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

After all of the hard work and hours spent *rebuilding this car* for rallycross, it paid off in spades this weekend. I won the 2WD Modified class in the Eastern States National Rallycross, held in Stafford Springs, CT this weekend. 










It was a great battle with the top New England region guys and former class champions and after two days of competition I won by just 1 second. Full results are here: http://www.ner.org/sites/ner.org/files/ESRCC RESULTS.pdf



















Sorry I don't have any great sideways pics but the volunteer photographer [thanks PJ Corrales] wasn't shooting from the corners like I would have. 

I decided to put plates on the car and drive it to events this winter. So now I am rebuilding the gearbox to restore 5th gear and change the noisey final drive bearings. It was a long drive to CT with no 5th gear, no cupholders or audio system any more! [lol].


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

glad to see the b13s are out there beatin up on the competition! I have aut0-xed but have always wanted to rally. I will have to live that dream through your efforts! As I am building my b13 to by a hypermiler and my pulsar as a landspeed car(goin for the land speed record..if i can ever it finished!! LOL).

please keep up with pics and updates this is great stuff!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

> *Blownb310* wrote:
> 
> Now I've got to fix my fifth gear "popout" trans that I installed as a four speed on purpose because I thought I'd never be driving this car on the street [and never need fifth gear].


I finally got to rebuilding my spare transaxle and installing it. It was graciously given to me by a friend right before he moved to California. It was tired, but was a great core to rebuild. I put a new 5th gear in it, along with all of the bearings and seals. 


















You can see the unusually large VLSD side diff carrier bearing that alone costs $180! The other "normal" sized side diff bearing is only like $35. 









It's nice to have a quiet transmission and all five forward gears working again though.


----------

